# yay shaq n kobe hate each other again



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- The Los Angeles Lakers will open the season Tuesday night at home with all four of their future Hall of Famers starting against the Dallas Mavericks ... but nothing even close to total harmony.

That's because Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant are feuding anew, out in the open, after a long thaw in their historically icy relationship.

You can't post entire articles

rynobot


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- The Los Angeles Lakers will open the season Tuesday night at home with all four of their future Hall of Famers starting against the Dallas Mavericks ... but nothing even close to total harmony.
> 
> That's because Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant are feuding anew, out in the open, after a long thaw in their historically icy relationship.


WOW!....can u post the link plz:uhoh:.....i need to see the actual article!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1647603


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, those are some angry words. :laugh:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't believe Shaq said "As we start this new season" like some Lincoln speech or something. :laugh:


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

as shaq ever told kobe this was his team and that he could opt out if he wanted? *hears crickets chirping* How can shaq say anything to kobe when he didn't even rehab last year? He was like "that's my time off" or something like that. He spent the whole regular season trying to play his way back into shape and cost them a chance at four in a row cause he wasn't fully healthy. How can he tell kobe anything about rehabbing? He left kobe and the rest of his team hanging while he took his sweet time rehabbing last year now he's telling kobe to opt out if he don't wanna do what shaq says? That's the type of stuff you handle behind closed doors as a team. You don't see other stars doing that to each other. Kobe already been thinking about leaving la. This is giving him more and more reason to leave. He's gonna even wanna prove MORE THAN EVER THAT HE CAN WIN WITHOUT SHAQ


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

i for one think he can't win w/o shaq. if and when kobe leaves la he will be a t-mac type player: great player, great numbers but no 2nd round let alone a championship. w/o shaq he will be facing double teams which he won't be able to handle night in and night out. i hope he leaves la and sinks to the bottom of the nba, i hate kobe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dazed-and-confused</b>!
> i for one think he can't win w/o shaq. if and when kobe leaves la he will be a t-mac type player: great player, great numbers but no 2nd round let alone a championship. w/o shaq he will be facing double teams which he won't be able to handle night in and night out. i hope he leaves la and sinks to the bottom of the nba, i hate kobe.


That's the spirit.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

to be honest there's nothing more kobe really needs to accomplish except trying to win without shaq. This is really sad man. [email protected] talking about teamball when he's bashing his sidekick in the media so bad that it's gonna make him leave


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I think that something that I posted in another forum fits REALLY well here... Tell me what you think of my thoughts...

"It seems to be Shaq's team when they're winning and he's in shape, but it's EVERYONE's team in cases like last year when Shaq wouldn't get his surgury done until late in the offseason. By the playoffs he still wasn't in shape, BUT it was the rest of the team's fault that they lost.

Also, it wasn't HIS fault for the crappy start, even though he could have gotten the surgury done as soon as the season was over and been ready for camp and have been in shape by the time that the regular season started... BUT he wanted to be lazy, miss camp and the start of the regular season, and then blame everything on everyone else.

It's his team when they're winning and/or things are optomistic... It's a split responsibility between him, Kobe, and Phil when things are down."


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> Asked to clarify his "my team" remark, O'Neal added: "Everybody knows that. You [media] guys may give it to [Bryant] like you've given him everything else his whole lifetime, but this is the Diesel's ship. So ... if you ain't right [physically], don't be trying to go out there and get right on our expense. Use the people out there, then when you get right you [can] do what you do."


What a delusional dickhead. If there's one player that I seriously wish for his comeuppance, it's this fat diva.

And I'm so glad that this feud is "back on" like it's the Hatfields and the McCoys. It'll give the idiots in the media one more thing to dote about during the playoffs, just in case Kobe getting found innocent is a little too boring for them. It's not as if this intrateam rivalry hasn't gotten really ****ing old or anything. Let's dig that out of the 2001 mothballs.

I swear to God that one offseason can't go by without O'Neal opening that bottomless pit of his. Not as if he doesn't get enough attention already simply for weighing one fifth of a ton. It's hard to believe that the Lakers can actually function as a team (and it's a miracle that they ever have) when one of their key components has never done anything off the court other than talk about how everyone needs to worship him like a Western Hemisphere deity or something. And all the while he talks about other players' "teamwork," he's been rallying around the same cry for the last four years.

_"MINE! MINE! Gimme that it's MINE!"_

Four year olds are less demanding.

I can't wait for everyone just get sick and damned tired of insecure, self-aggrandizing BS like this and turn on Shaq so his NBA career can die a slow, bitter, ego-shattering death.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: yay shaq n kobe hate each other again*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> _"MINE! MINE! Gimme that it's MINE!"_
> 
> ...


I for one will be glad when Shaquille O'Neal has retired from the NBA. It will be a great day for the NBA. 

*And I am a completely serious when I say this. *


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: yay shaq n kobe hate each other again*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I for one will be glad when Shaquille O'Neal has retired from the NBA. It will be a great day for the NBA.
> ...


I agree. Less bs more basketball. When I say less BS, I mean on and off the court. Sure he's big and say what he wants but he is a public figure who should have some tact. And on the court more teams can be creative with their lineups with out having to worry about a defensive lineman knocking people down in the paint.


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: yay shaq n kobe hate each other again*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I for one will be glad when Shaquille O'Neal has retired from the NBA. It will be a great day for the NBA.
> ...



:yes:


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: yay shaq n kobe hate each other again*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> What a delusional dickhead. If there's one player that I seriously wish for his comeuppance, it's this fat diva.
> ...



pretty much the same way I feel


----------

